# SNEBA Nov. 20th in Hamden, Ct features Medhat Nasr, Dave Miksa and Larry Connor



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Fifth Southern New England Beekeepers Assembly November 20 features 
Medhat Nasr, Dave Miksa and Larry Connor

With a theme of *PROACTIVE BEEKEEPING*, the fifth SNEBA meeting will run from 8 am to 5 pm 
at the Unitarian Society of New Haven, located on Turnpike Road in Hamden, CT. 

Speakers and topics are: 
*Medhat Nasr Ph.D.*, Alberta Provincial Apiarist, Alberta Canada. He will speak on:
 1. Practical Integrated Pest Management for Honey Bee Varroa Mites. 
2. Alberta Honey Bee Surveillance Program: Is it Colony Collapse Disorder? and 
3. Use of Organic Acids in Mite Control: Principles and How to make them work


*David Miksa*, Commercial Queen Producer, Groveland, Florida. 
He will speak on three aspects of queen rearing, selection and queen use: 
 1.  "Why it Happens", 2) "Tools Needed" and 3) "How we do it". 

Miksa produces tens of thousands of queen cells for use throughout the United States.

*Larry Connor, Ph.D*. Owner, Wicwas Press and Author for Bee Culture and American Bee Journal. 
He will discuss: 1. Virgins and 48-hr cells, My experience in 2010, 
2. Insanity Confirmed: Setting up a very small queen rearing and breeding program, and 3. Teaching beekeeping teachers.


*Registration* is $49 per person with a reduced fee of $39 for those registering by October 31. 
A box lunch will be an option at $10 per person. You may bring your own lunch. 
Registration forms are available at the SNEBA.COM website—please check that site for updates. 
PayPal registrations are being accepted at the  WICWAS.COM bookstore website.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

MAXANT will be there


----------

